# Pictures Of Your Musical Talents



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

This one is of me playing Fender Bass in the Apple Valley Senior Citizens Dance Band.  I also played Guitar and Piano with this group.  Ted, the Piano player was 99 in this picture...I was 73. 

_Cha Cha Cha,_
HiDesertHal


----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2017)

I played hard-to-get in high school.  I wasn't very good at it.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2017)

When I wasn't playing drums, I played my ukulele. My brother on the right.


----------

